# Inventions??



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Talk to the fellow from http://www.no-dog.com/


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

eejack said:


> Talk to the fellow from http://www.no-dog.com/


That guy is out of my local 134 chicago 😀


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

when you invent a tool and try to market it, you are swimming with the sharks. you cannot trust anyone. even if you have the patent, others who think they can beat your price and market better will rip it off and try to outsell you. I am only telling this in case you don't know it already. My wife used to have some interesting jobs, and one of them was working for an "entrepreneur" who rep'd tool and other misc items to large chains, used OP money to manufacture stuff in Asia, etc. He was constantly involved in lawsuits with others, for good reasons all around. Be careful and good luck.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

JourneymansGF said:


> Has anyone ever invented a tool that's actually made it big?? Or succeeded at having it sold in stores??
> 
> I've come up with quite a few inventions from working in the trade, that I know would make work easier, faster & more cost effective... Especially when we're required to spend our own money for tools that can sometimes be pretty expensive. I've contacted a few Tool Companies about my ideas & was told they couldn't discuss it without me 1st getting a Provisional Patent. A few of my ideas were invented before I had the money to Patent the idea... 1 of my ideas I came up with about 10yrs ago was Fish Tape that was combined with measuring tape... So the Fish tape would have the measurements already on the tape to cut out the extra step of feeding the tape, then taking the tape out & measuring it... I stumbled upon my idea on the shelves of Home Depot a few years ago. So now I came up with a new idea with a Hole Saw & would like to get that Patented before the idea gets thought up again by someone else that can afford the Patent & Production easily.
> 
> ...


Forward me all of your thoughts and inventions. I'll make sure they get to the right person:thumbsup:.


----------



## JourneymansGF (Jan 24, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> Forward me all of your thoughts and inventions. I'll make sure they get to the right person:thumbsup:.


Really you'd do that?!?! That'd be great!!! Thank you!! Let me know exactly what you'll need from me & I'll get everything together to send to you.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Be Advised>>>

http://www.inventored.org/caution/watch/


~CS~


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

A local union shop has new employees sign an agreement that if they invent anything, while working for this shop the invention belongs to the company.

Seems the union would be on this like stink on dog doo.

I asked someone at the hall about this but they have not gotten back to me.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bad Electrician said:


> A local union shop has new employees sign an agreement that if they invent anything, while working for this shop the invention belongs to the company....


 If someone is being paid to work in research-and-development, that's one thing, because the company is providing funding and means for anything the employee designs.

But to say that just because we employ you, we own the rights to your creativity? Absolute crap. You'd think a union shop, of all organizations, would be smarter about workers than that.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Big John said:


> But to say that just because we employ you, we own the rights to your creativity? Absolute crap.


Intellectual property is actually fairly recent law John....

~CS~


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

There was a guy on here a few years ago who invented a slip on coupling (like a shark bite for EMT)

Anyone ever use or see one in the field?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Bad Electrician said:


> A local union shop has new employees sign an agreement that if they invent anything, while working for this shop the invention belongs to the company.
> 
> Seems the union would be on this like stink on dog doo.
> 
> I asked someone at the hall about this but they have not gotten back to me.


hmmm- seems like that one goes in the negative column when it comes to union vs non union.........................


----------



## JourneymansGF (Jan 24, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> There was a guy on here a few years ago who invented a slip on coupling (like a shark bite for EMT)
> 
> Anyone ever use or see one in the field?


I've never seen the actual invented product that you're talking about... But I'veactually made them many times while at work, filing a ring down to fit into tight spots to do exactly what the invented coupling would do. That's amazing!!! They should just have the invented product on the job sites so it's be 1 less thing we're spending time having to make. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> That guy is out of my local 134 chicago 😀


Is he rich?


----------



## JourneymansGF (Jan 24, 2013)

Bad Electrician said:


> I asked someone at the hall about this but they have not gotten back to me.


I'm very interested in what they'll have to say to you about inventions! How long ago did you contact them? Recently or awhile back?? Hopefully they'll get back to you soon!!


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

About 10K to go it alone, that might include a patent lawyer
that might include a working model, but this is just the minimum to
start the process. 

It seems you need to read up a lot and there are quite a few books
out there for your reading pleasure.

Some large university's have a patent library where you can research
things yourself, if they will even let you in to that part of library.
You idea has to be researched (at a cost) against everything already 
existing even though you can qualify it hasn't with your own research...:blink:

Carrying on for 2 points a submital ..


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

JourneymansGF said:


> I've never seen the actual invented product that you're talking about.


 
Im pretty sure this is it.

http://www.bptfittings.com/Home/ProductDetail?id=00781747944517


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

OP
Go pitch your stuff to the producers of "Shark Tank" see what happens.
But I think they want you to have a little action going before you come on the show


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> About 10K to go it alone, that might include a patent lawyer
> that might include a working model, but this is just the minimum to
> start the process.
> 
> ..


years ago American Ideas Management would ask an initial fee , and a % of royalties after marketing. They'd do the whole patent research , submittal, etc 

not sure if they're still around......possibly other similar biz's are......

~CS~


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

JourneymansGF said:


> Has anyone ever invented a tool that's actually made it big?? Or succeeded at having it sold in stores??
> 
> I've come up with quite a few inventions from working in the trade, that I know would make work easier, faster & more cost effective... Especially when we're required to spend our own money for tools that can sometimes be pretty expensive. I've contacted a few Tool Companies about my ideas & was told they couldn't discuss it without me 1st getting a Provisional Patent. A few of my ideas were invented before I had the money to Patent the idea... 1 of my ideas I came up with about 10yrs ago was Fish Tape that was combined with measuring tape... So the Fish tape would have the measurements already on the tape to cut out the extra step of feeding the tape, then taking the tape out & measuring it... I stumbled upon my idea on the shelves of Home Depot a few years ago. So now I came up with a new idea with a Hole Saw & would like to get that Patented before the idea gets thought up again by someone else that can afford the Patent & Production easily.
> 
> ...


All patents are issued through the US postal system. Check their site for other info about protecting your IDEA. Also, just to let you know, patents are protected for only a certain number of years...Copyrights are FOREVER.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Is he rich?


I don't think he is rich. I think he got something in the six figures for it, but I could be wrong. Patents only last 7 years, so he would not have even been able to sell the idea after that time passed, thus limiting the value of his invention.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Bad Electrician said:


> A local union shop has new employees sign an agreement that if they invent anything, while working for this shop the invention belongs to the company.
> 
> Seems the union would be on this like stink on dog doo.
> 
> I asked someone at the hall about this but they have not gotten back to me.


You must not be in a union. They didn't get back to you because your question was beyond stupid. You could always try reading paperwork you sign to answer your question,


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

Try "Invention Submission Corporation", I'v seen commercials on TV. Thats what they do.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

henderson14 said:


> You must not be in a union. They didn't get back to you because your question was beyond stupid. You could always try reading paperwork you sign to answer your question,


 :lol: Easy, skeeter, the guy you're busy insulting runs a union shop.


----------

